# Puppy at 6 weeks??



## Drunlu

Hey everyone! First post here. I have been looking for a dog for awhile now and recently visited a breeder. Everything looked/smelled clean. Dams/sires looked good. Dogs were socialized with kids. 

The only main concern I have is that he says he lets the puppies go at *6 weeks*. That raised a red flag for me so I asked him why and he said it's because the puppies teeth at 6 weeks begin to make the mother's teets bleed. I have always heard 8-10 weeks is best for socialization with mother and littermates. What would be wrong with the dog if taken at 6 weeks? Here is a link to the website. Please check it out and give me your thoughts.

index

Thanks!


----------



## kr16

Drunlu said:


> Hey everyone! First post here. I have been looking for a dog for awhile now and recently visited a breeder. Everything looked/smelled clean. Dams/sires looked good. Dogs were socialized with kids.
> 
> The only main concern I have is that he says he lets the puppies go at *6 weeks*. That raised a red flag for me so I asked him why and he said it's because the puppies teeth at 6 weeks begin to make the mother's teets bleed. I have always heard 8-10 weeks is best for socialization with mother and littermates. What would be wrong with the dog if taken at 6 weeks? Here is a link to the website. Please check it out and give me your thoughts.
> 
> index
> 
> Thanks!



8 weeks is the law in a lot of states


----------



## wolfy dog

You'll end up with a dog that doesn't know bite inhibition. His mom and litter mates need to teach him that in this time in his life. And especially if they are already biting hard. Unless he changes his mind (after reading this forum) to adopting them out at 9 weeks the earliest I would go elsewhere.


----------



## Liesje

It's not the end of the world (I got two pups at 7 weeks each, no bite inhibition issues ever, neither puppy was ever mouthy or biting pants) but the reasoning would raise a red flag. If the puppies are weaned I don't see why the mother is forced to be with them? Each mother is different, some will spend a lot of time with the litter and others want nothing to do with them come 4-5 weeks.


----------



## WVGSD

What bothers me more than the six week age to send the puppies home is that I don't see any information about health clearances, especially the OFA hip scores of the breeding dogs. 

My females are usually done with their puppies by five weeks of age and, if the puppies are left with mom, they do make her teats bleed. I separate my moms and babies usually around five weeks of age and begin the weaning process. Bleeding teats should not be a reason to send puppies home. 

The best dog that my mother ever got, her all time favorite GSD and heart dog) was sent home with her just before she was five weeks of age - at weaning. There never were any problems and all of my siblings and I grew up with this dog. Every dog is different and every situation can be diffferent. In this case, both the breeder and my mother knew what they were doing. It really depends upon all of the factors involved - the breeder, the dogs, the new owner and the environment.


----------



## Jag

I got my puppy "when he was ready". There was no definite time. It was hard on me not knowing for sure, but GREAT for Grim! I got a confident pup that has been a happy camper. I think the reasoning is poor, and makes me wonder how much experience the breeder has. I've never heard of that as a reason to sell pups that young, as there are ways to fix that. Yes, it's the law in many states that they have to be 8 weeks. I do believe there's a reason for that law.


----------



## Drunlu

Yea, I checked the laws and unfortunately Louisiana doesn't have anything on the subject. I thought about asking him to keep the puppy 2 extra weeks, but what if he sells the littermates at 6 weeks and then my puppy would just be there alone? Should I just rule this breeder off of my list or is there some extra work I could do to prevent any unwanted side effects.

Also, would this have anything to do with vaccinations/deworming? Doesn't the first shot come at 6 weeks? I remember asking him about that and he said he prefers a vet to give the shots since they know what they are doing. I was fine with that answer at the time. but now I'm second guessing.

Thanks!


----------



## msvette2u

> What bothers me more than the six week age to send the puppies home is that I don't see any information about health clearances, especially the OFA hip scores of the breeding dogs.


If there's no OFAs other than what I found on the stud he has there, (which has I think a grand parent - ONE grandparent on each side OFA'ed) then pass.
Pretty dogs but with no hip scores to go off of, he could be breeding litter after litter of HD puppies.


----------



## cliffson1

Ask the breeder if both parents have been xrayed and can u see a copy of the radiographs. I agree with Lies, it's not the end of the world to leave early, but often pups that leave early are dog aggressive as they miss that period of play/interaction with sisters and brothers.


----------



## jnr

*Run, do not walk, away*

Under no circumstance get a pup from this breeder. Time with the puppy pack and Mom is important. Any breeder who lets the puppies go that early is simply not a breeder you want. 

There are LOTS of good breeders and pups out there. You may have to take a little time and wait a few months for a litter, but you will live with this dog for many years. Look at the threads on choosing a breeder, and the recommendations for breeders within driving distance of you. Or look for a good rescue. But don't get a pup from this breeder no matter how cute.


----------



## msvette2u

It seems to me that the reason breeders let puppies go that early is to avoid dealing with the mess and the cost of having them the two extra weeks.

By that time, mom's "done" as far as cleaning and caring for them and the most work for the owner is at the 6-8 week mark. 

If they'd rather line their pockets (and if they aren't OFA'ing, working the dogs or showing them, they aren't having a huge outlay of money up front) at the expense of proper puppy socializing, that's not the breeder you want a puppy from.


----------



## onyx'girl

I'm on a fb page with local GSD people. One person posted that her pup is hard to train, no focus, etc. said she got it at 6 weeks. I posted that a pup is better off with sibs/mom til 8 weeks. It started a bit of an issue with a few people who obviously let their pups go at 6 weeks. I didn't accuse anyone of anything, just posted the bite inhibition/socialization benefits(and that in some states it is illegal to let them go before 8 weeks). Funny how the truth gets people on the defensive.....they wanted to shoot the messenger!


----------



## wolfstraum

In my experience, weaning pups starts at 4 weeks as do the puppy teeth coming in....by 6 weeks, mom is not feeding them much or for very long....most breeders keep them until AFTER the first shots (7ish weeks) have a few days to take hold.

Sounds like alot of red flags on the litter....

Jane - I am in PA - and 8 weeks is the law for releasing pups to new owners..... 

Lee


----------



## mnm

Run.... 8 weeks is law in majority of the states, animal shelters and legal rescues can get by with much earlier. Again, as everyone has said the 6-8 week socialization and bite inhibition learned from siblings and mother are extremely important to the proper development of your puppy. A few days either way of 8 weeks would be ok, but not at 6 weeks. Sounds like the breeder just doesn't want the mess and having to deal with puppies for 2 extra weeks.


----------



## Sunflowers

I would pm Cliffson1. I am sure he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Liesje

msvette2u said:


> It seems to me that the reason breeders let puppies go that early is to avoid dealing with the mess and the cost of having them the two extra weeks.


Depends on the breeders. I got mine before 8 weeks and it was my decision. For us it boiled down to common sense. If I have to travel to get my dog and he turns 8 weeks on a Thursday I don't feel guilty about picking him up the Saturday/Sunday before. I believe the socialization and early foundation stuff is my responsibility and I'd rather do it my way. There are certain things it's important for my dogs to become accustomed to sooner rather than later and other things that the breeder might think is a priority that I really don't. I've never had issues with bite inhibition. Of my three puppies so far none ever bit on me or bit at my clothes even though I was prepared for a landshark. I have nothing against pups staying 8 full weeks or even beyond but in my experience a week give or take has made no difference and I would have done it the exact same way.


----------



## msvette2u

> a week give or take


A week give or take is not "they all need to be gone @ 6 weeks".




> I believe the socialization and early foundation stuff is my responsibility and I'd rather do it my way


Not everyone is an expert like you 



> Funny how the truth gets people on the defensive.....they wanted to shoot the messenger!


I find this to be true all over...


----------



## Liesje

msvette2u said:


> Not everyone is an expert like you


An expert at what? haha!


----------



## SukiGirl

We adopted our girl at 7 weeks (estimated) and she probably could have used another week with her litter. We dealt with a lot of separation anxiety the first few weeks. With that being said - I don't think we dealt with any more biting issues with her than we would have with an 8-10 week old puppy. I would recommend adopting a puppy at the recommended age of 8 weeks - to give the pup proper time with the litter and mom. Those early weeks are very important for development.


----------



## Drunlu

Ok thanks everyone! I figured that would be a deal breaker but just wanted to check. Its a shame too, because the dogs LOOKED and ACTED so good. Well, does anyone have a recommendation for a good breeder in or around Louisiana? I think I found one in Chattanooga, but want some more options. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## msvette2u

IME, dealing with rescue puppies, I can tell you the worst litter for having literally no bite inhibition was the litter when we first started rescuing, that we let go at 6 weeks.
We since learned and now keep until a minimum of 8 weeks. 

This current litter we have is turning 8 weeks in a few days and can be adopted after that.
They are orphans, so no mama to teach them but they do teach each other bite inhibition, and I feel this is beneficial to them - they are mixed breed puppies.

For GSDs that already have some bite issues going on as puppies (from what I read here) I'd wholeheartedly recommend a minimum of 8 weeks, but perhaps between the 7-8 week mark would be acceptable. 

The 6 week mark seems to be a critical window in which the bite inhibition really comes into play as far as how they are learning to control the depth and strength of their bite.

As a rescue as well, and dog owner, we can tell the puppies gotten too early - they display little to no bite inhibition and extra work must be done to teach them before leaving to their new homes. And once in the new home, owners must be aware and also work with them. These are puppies that arrive here in rescue _at 8 weeks_ after a few weeks away from their mama and their litter.

Most our own dogs must have been raised right with the exception of a...well, maybe just one I can think of, that when the fur flies, he will cause other dogs to bleed.
Most of the rest are just noise, and play/wrestle very nicely with us. 
That one particular dog has no idea what "wrestling" with a human is


----------



## Blizzbrenduh

Liesje said:


> It's not the end of the world (I got two pups at 7 weeks each, no bite inhibition issues ever, neither puppy was ever mouthy or biting pants) but the reasoning would raise a red flag. If the puppies are weaned I don't see why the mother is forced to be with them? Each mother is different, some will spend a lot of time with the litter and others want nothing to do with them come 4-5 weeks.


I totally agree i let my puppies leave at 6 weeks the mother stops feeding them freequently by that time so ive noticed the first litter that she wants nothing to do with the puppies at around 6 weeks in a half since they do bite her and she wont feed them for half the day so thats my reason but every dog is different.


----------

